# new year



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

happy new year every body may it be a good one , its looking good for us lots of snow on the mountane lots of skiers


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

and to you too lang may yer lum reek!!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

on other folks coal


----------

